# Menas gritándole a chicas que se "aparten"



## alex_alex (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## pandillero (6 Nov 2022)

Son nuestros niños hombre ¿que pasa?


----------



## Boston molestor (6 Nov 2022)

El refranero es facha pero dice lo siguiente:

"De fuera vendrán, que de tu casa te echarán."

Es la Era de los Peloescarolas.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2022)

Yo ahí veo una especie de "ritual de cortejo" muy típico de niños de la ESO.

Ellas se indignan, y cuando los padres les dicen que es una falta de educacion y una cosa muy mala lo que hacen esos chicos, y les ruegan que no se junten con ellos, a ellas les empiezan a a parecer muy interesantes y van raudas detrás.

Si yo fuera padre de una criatura adolescente le diria "Hija mía, júntate con Hassan y Mamadou, pero ni se te ocurra hablar con Joaquín el católico o Paco el Facha, que son los malotes de verdad"

Mano de santo para que mi hija no se fuese con "simpáticos" menas y purria similar.


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Nov 2022)

Afortunadamente yo ya no estare para defender a nadie, probablemente ni a mi mismo. Que los que vengan despues, arreen con lo que les dejan sus padres.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Nov 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


>




Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Nov 2022)

Si fuera español sabriamos ya hasta a lo que se dedican sus padres.


----------



## Juan Niebla (6 Nov 2022)

pues larvas de esas tenemos creciendo a millones por todos lo pueblos y ciudades de ispainistan


----------



## Boston molestor (6 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Trabajé con uno de veintidós nacido en España de origen Habibi.
Se ponía las botas.

También iba al gimnasio. Eso sí, su cara era una mezcla entre bebé y camello del desierto.


----------



## Diablo (6 Nov 2022)

Que disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Albtd43 (6 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> El refranero es facha pero dice lo siguiente:
> 
> "De fuera vendrán, que de tu casa te echarán."
> 
> Es la Era de los Peloescarolas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Nov 2022)

Se les han quedado las bragas para plantar arroz.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo ahí veo una especie de "ritual de cortejo" muy típico de niños de la ESO.
> 
> Ellas se indignan, y cuando los padres les dicen que es una falta de educacion y una cosa muy mala lo que hacen esos chicos, y les ruegan que no se junten con ellos, a ellas les empiezan a a parecer muy interesantes y van raudas detrás.
> 
> ...



Llevas razón en tu análisis pero creo que la ejecución sería ineficiente. Los humanos operamos a un nivel que el consciente no percibe.
Las niñas van a percibir tu aversión por mamadu y es a lo que van a responder, desde su subconsciente. Observa como los progres les dicen a sus hijas que se junten con moros, y éstas se juntan con ellos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Nov 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1252545



No falla. Negro random, micropene. Como os engañan con el porno y la propaganda.


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Sigui remando, amego


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Trabajé con uno de veintidós nacido en España de origen Habibi.
> Se ponía las botas.
> 
> También iba al gimnasio. Eso sí, su cara era una mezcla entre bebé y camello del desierto.



Tal vez se ponía las botas con ballenatas infollables.

Yo conozco gente que frecuenta burdeles low cost y dice que eso está lleno de moros y negros de 18-25 años o incluso algunos que aseguran no creen que tengan ni 18 años. También hay españoles autóctonos de esa franja de edad pero en mucho menor porcentaje teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje de población de unos y de otros.

Luego a los negros que veo con españolas solo los veo con ballenatas infollables. Es habitual donde resido ver moros pero sobre todo negros de 25-30 con cachalotes de 40-45.

Es evidente que todo eso da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

Con cualquier mierda abrís un hilo. De vergüenza el chaval, el vídeo, el que abre hilo en twitter y el que lo abre aquí.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No falla. Negro random, micropene. Como os engañan con el porno y la propaganda.



Que en ese montaje no hayan querido mostrar un pene no significa ni que ese hombre no lo tenga ni mucho menos que toda una raza lo tenga pequeño, cretino.


----------



## PACOJONES (6 Nov 2022)

Yo conozco a varios marroquies y es increible el odio a muerte que le tienen a los gais, los quieren ver muertos, se va a ve un follon...


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Tal vez se ponía las botas con ballenatas infollables.
> 
> Yo conozco gente que frecuenta burdeles low cost y dice que eso está lleno de moros y negros de 18-25 años o incluso algunos que aseguran no creen que tengan ni 18 años. También hay españoles autóctonos de esa franja de edad pero en mucho menor porcentaje teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje de población de unos y de otros.
> 
> ...



Joder, eso de "pero van con ballenatas, gñe" es muy de los años 2000. Hoy en día eso es manifiestamente falso, a ver si salís a la calle un poco.

Y que vaya un africano bien plantado con un pibón español, lo puedo entender. Pero lo que no entiendo y he visto a menudo, es cuando ésta va a lo mejor con un latino más bajo que ella y aparentemente feo (no, no digo un latino del montón ni nada así, no, digo uno por debajo de la media, que lo ves y flipas que vaya con semejante pibón).


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

PACOJONES dijo:


> Yo conozco a varios marroquies y es increible el odio a muerte que le tienen a los gais, los quieren ver muertos, se va a ve un follon...



Que les canten esto éstos:


----------



## Boston molestor (6 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Tal vez se ponía las botas con ballenatas infollables.



Todo lo contrario, amigo. Y tampoco es que me haga gracia la invasión, pero las cosas son como son. Se follaba españolas de notable para arriba.

La culpa es de los que les abren la puerta, y de la propaganda pro-canallitas sandniggers sabrosones.

A mí ya me pilla viejo para estas cosas, así que mis putas orientales, y mi aeropuerto para hacer mis cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, eso de "pero van con ballenatas, gñe" es muy de los años 2000. Hoy en día eso es manifiestamente falso, a ver si salís a la calle un poco.
> 
> Y que vaya un africano bien plantado con un pibón español, lo puedo entender. Pero lo que no entiendo y he visto a menudo, es cuando ésta va a lo mejor con un latino más bajo que ella y aparentemente feo (no, no digo un latino del montón ni nada así, no, digo uno por debajo de la media, que lo ves y flipas que vaya con semejante pibón).




Los latinos no se, pero al menos donde yo resido a los moros y sobre todo los negros solo los veo con ballenatas infollables. Y no hablo de los años 2000, hablo de ahora. El otro día sin ir más lejos vi a una vacaburra de unos 40 años que pesaría no menos de 120 kilos con 2 negros de unos 25 años, con una iba trabada del brazo y con el otro iba de la mano, uno por cada lado, tal cual.

Las pocas veces que se rompe la regla y veo a un negro con un pibón suele tratarse o de una guiri (vivo cerca de una zona turística todo el año si bien en invierno el turismo son 90% viejos) o de una panchita.


Incluso hace tiempo abrí un hilo al respecto:

*Los que dicen que ven a chortinas españolas con moronegros, ¿de que zona son? Yo por aquí solo los veo con mórsidas pre-menopáusicas infollables*


Los que dicen que ven a chortinas españolas con moronegros, ¿de que zona son? Yo por aquí solo los veo con mórsidas pre-menopáusicas infollables


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (6 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Esto no es una agresión, es una cacería.


----------



## Julc (6 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Gilipollas tu que no tienes ni idea.

Al puticlub lowcost sólo va tu madre a trabajar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2022)

asi comprenderan que el supremacismo no mola cuando no eres del grupo privilegiado...


----------



## murti-bing (6 Nov 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Llevas razón en tu análisis pero creo que la ejecución sería ineficiente. Los humanos operamos a un nivel que el consciente no percibe.
> Las niñas van a percibir tu aversión por mamadu y es a lo que van a responder, desde su subconsciente. Observa como los progres les dicen a sus hijas que se junten con moros, y éstas se juntan con ellos.



Estaba esperando una respuesta así. En lo que alcanzó a analizar creo que llevas razón.


----------



## djvan (6 Nov 2022)

A mi lo que no me parece ni medio normal es que en este hilo se mezcle el problema de la inmigración ilegal magrebi y la consecuencia en las mujeres.

Llegados a este punto a cualquier hombre le tiene que sudar los cojones la opinión de las mujeres sobre este tema, a esta gentuza hay que echarla a hostias pero ya y la tía que no esté de acuerdo que coja un burka y se vaya a tomar por culo con ellos.

Igual cuando vean que el español empieza a reaccionar como un hombre y no admite opiniones ni gilipolleces absurdas ante una situación crítica os dais una sorpresa y su actitud cambia.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Nov 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Estaba esperando una respuesta así. En lo que alcanzó a analizar creo que llevas razón.



Ya son muchos ejemplos.
Cuando es para una campaña de turismo sexual o algo erótico salen con trabucos. Pero cuando es algo casual no falla, micropene.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (6 Nov 2022)

Al menos es coherente, el chico les grita exactamente lo que las chicas le dicen a el, el se mofa de su aire de superioridad mostrandoles que son mierda.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que en ese montaje no hayan querido mostrar un pene no significa ni que ese hombre no lo tenga ni mucho menos que toda una raza lo tenga pequeño, cretino.



Señor, tengo que decirle que es usted un racista.
Los negros no son una raza. Ser negro es una característica epidérmica.
Raza son los esquimales, mongoles, árabes... Si usted se quiere centrar en las razas negras puede nombrar a los pigmeos, a los bantúes, a los zulúes, a los bosquimanos. Pero ni mucho menos los negros constituyen una raza.

Usted es un fiel seguidor de la corriente anglosionista que pretende esclavizar a las razas y dividir en color negro (basta con una gota de sangre negra), rosaditos y judíos.

Permítame decirle que usted no llega ni al nivel de racista, se queda en un odio previo a semejante nivel de comprensión del entorno.

Yo por mi parte no soy racista. Pues no pretendo destruir la diversidad mezclándolo todo como ustedes.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Nov 2022)

Debemos educar a nuestros hijos bajo 3 pilares:
Exclusión. 
Prejuicio. 
Intolerancia. 

Es lo que yo voy a hacer con los míos. Por su bienestar y seguridad. 
Y les voy a dejar clarísimo algo que hará su vida mucho mejor: nadie tiene derecho a nada.


----------



## alex_alex (6 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Trabajé con uno de veintidós nacido en España de origen Habibi.
> Se ponía las botas.
> 
> También iba al gimnasio. Eso sí, su cara era una mezcla entre bebé y camello del desierto.



Bueno un cosa es llevarte rías a l cama y otra llevarte buenas mujeres, yo aquí en Valencia a los moros los veo líandose con lo peor de lo peor, fisicamente suelen ser gordas y si fisicamente no son gordas son taradas mentales, rías que pueden pasar como normales porque no tienen mal aspecto pero después o son drogodependientes, maltratadas, subdesarrolladas, de ambiente familiar con violencia, autoestima baja y 0 amor propio etc y generalmente de menos de 20años que es cuando están más perdidas... Realmente tías que valen la pena yo no veo con moros


----------



## ANS² (6 Nov 2022)

ufff si ese moronegro llega a ir a un colegio privado, se le cae el pelo


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Nov 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Si fuera español sabriamos ya hasta a lo que se dedican sus padres.



Yo se a que se dedican sus padres, a cagar hijos y mandarlos a España.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Eso sí, su cara era una mezcla entre bebé y camello del desierto.


----------



## Big_Lanister (7 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> El refranero es facha pero dice lo siguiente:
> 
> "De fuera vendrán, que de tu casa te echarán."
> 
> Es la Era de los orcos



fixed


----------



## Boston molestor (7 Nov 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Bueno un cosa es llevarte rías a l cama y otra llevarte buenas mujeres, yo aquí en Valencia a los moros los veo líandose con lo peor de lo peor, fisicamente suelen ser gordas y si fisicamente no son gordas son taradas mentales, rías que pueden pasar como normales porque no tienen mal aspecto pero después o son drogodependientes, maltratadas, subdesarrolladas, de ambiente familiar con violencia, autoestima baja y 0 amor propio etc y generalmente de menos de 20años que es cuando están más perdidas... Realmente tías que valen la pena yo no veo con moros



Eso se lo concedo. El moromuza este estaba con una chavalita de las que te parten el cuello al pasar. Era una tóxica de puta madre con una madre loca que estaba con un medio camello de cosas más allá de la cocaína.

Dejó a la tóxica y empezó a follarse las típicas bigotudas tatuadas que van de modernas con sus gafas de soplapollas.

La madre del moro tocándose la seta en casa, el padre muerto, una hermana pequeña y dos hermanos mayores que ya han estado en el talego por tema hachís.

Y el morito, de buen corazón y currante, pero que de vez en cuando faltaba el trabajo así que tarde o temprano seguirá los pasos de los hermanitos.

Y esa es la inmigración que importamos a paladas.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Nov 2022)

La horda de follamoros de detras.... brutal


----------



## _Random_ (7 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Literalmente todos los que defienden ese intento de desmoralizar son follamoros. Imagínate el fracaso de vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

todavía hay gente que no cree que detrás del " buenismo " de Zapatonto, el de los trenes de Atocha, hay un plan genocida para el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles.

Todos estos africanos no son más que el reemplazo de los millones de niños españoles que han sido asesinados por sus propias madres alienadas.
Abortos financiados por los gobiernos criminales.

A su vez, un intenso lavado de cerebro propio de sectas suicidas, hace creer a las niñas españolas que la identidad de una mujer es un rol para el sexo estéril y promiscuo, como los gays.

Es una castración a través de la ingeniería social. El plan Kalergi delante de nuestros ojos y la gente aplaude.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Nov 2022)

Me suda la polla, sinceramente.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Nov 2022)

Cuando las tías se den cuenta de la verdadera situación ...dejarán de tontear en tik tok e insta y buscarán tíos fuertes para que las protejan de estos cuerpo escombros ....espero que no sea demasiado tarde para formar familia ya que muchos tíos ya perdieron la esperanza con las féminas.


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

a


alex_alex dijo:


>



a disfrutar de lo votado, no pienso defender a una mujer española de mierda


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todavía hay gente que no cree que detrás del " buenismo " de Zapatonto, el de los trenes de Atocha, hay un plan genocida para el exterminio y reemplazo de los españoles.
> 
> Todos estos africanos no son más que el reemplazo de los millones de niños españoles que han sido asesinados por sus propias madres alienadas.
> Abortos financiados por los gobiernos criminales.
> ...




No, hombre, no. Eso del reemplazo de los europeos es pura paranoia:


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Si hubieran sido blancos españoles, llevariamos un mes de especiales de Susana Griso, gorila ferreras y ana rosa mierdana hablando del tema.


----------



## cortijero92 (7 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Como asiduo a las putillas callejeras lo confirmo, casi siempre que voy de putas me encuentro moros y negros revoloteando alrededor de las putas, pagafanteando y trayéndoles leña para sus hogueras.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1252547
> 
> 
> Se les han quedado las bragas para plantar arroz.



No es que sean hibristofílicas es que un tio que está fofo y además es un cursi y un sin sangre de la vida, no puede competir con un macarra hipertatuado con mazadura y polla dura.
Las tias buscan por instinto a un alfa al que empotrar y a un nerd carapapi del que se aprovechar cuando el reloj biológico empieza ya a apretar.
Los poetas y los almibarados que las miran como si fueran Diosas a las que rendir culto no consiguen nada. Los fuertes y los recios sí. 
De hecho hay muchas que buscan que les den caña y exculpan a sus novios maltratadores hasta que se vuelve insostenible la situación. Al buenazos se los ponen bien puestos sin remordimientos. Los consideran débiles y pusilánimes y por eso en el fondo los desprecian.

Conoci a una que decia que habia denunciado a su ex novio por maltrato, empezamos a salir y yo solia tratarla con mucho mimo (supuestos abusos en casa, bullying en el instituto e historias lacrimógenas varias hicieron que me reblandeciese). Siempre me insistia en que cuando me conoció le parecía un "malote" (debo de tener pinta de chulo sin yo saberlo) . 
Al cabo de un tiempo me decia "no puedes tratarme bien, tienes que ser malo conmigo, lo necesito", al final decidi cortar por lo sano y mandar al carrer a semejante desequilibrada.


Resumen : Tds es Tds


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> a
> 
> a disfrutar de lo votado, no pienso defender a una mujer española de mierda



Conozco a una feminazi oronda fea y teñida de pelirroja que sale con un alemán de ascendencia turca.
Siempre la podrás ver echando pestes sobre el varón blanco heterosexual Cisgénero y sobre el heteropatriarcado o la Iglesia Católica, mientras agarra la polla otomana con olor a kebab rancio y se la lleva a la boca.
Son todas asi, después de castrar a los hombres aqui y despojarlos de su dignidad y de su hombría, se van en busca del alfa perdido y acaban con un latino, un morito o un nigger que las taladre a base de bien.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Conozco a una feminazi oronda fea y teñida de pelirroja que sale con un alemán de ascendencia turca.
> Siempre la podrás ver echando pestes sobre el varón blanco heterosexual Cisgénero y sobre el heteropatriarcado o la Iglesia Católica, mientras agarra la polla otomana con olor a kebab rancio y se la lleva a la boca.
> Son todas asi, después de castrar a los hombres aqui y despojarlos de su dignidad y de su hombría, se van en busca del alfa perdido y acaban con un latino, un morito o un nigger que las taladre a base de bien.



Esa es la paradoja de lass feministas, aliades que no los quieren para follar por verlos flojos, mientras se follan a los moros que las pegan y tratan como la.mierda, mientras en Twitter van escribiendo que muerte al machista.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## gpm (7 Nov 2022)

@Solidario García @xicomalo jamás se pasarán por este hilo


----------



## Sibarita (7 Nov 2022)

El que sale en el vídeo le soplas y se cae pa atrás, no me jodas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## zirick (7 Nov 2022)

El empoderamiento es contra el hombre blanco, español y honrado.


----------



## Mink (7 Nov 2022)

Pues me jugaria algo que las del video votan izmierda y en sus cuentas de twitter critican al hombre blanco heterosexual, por estadistica ganaria la apuesta.
Asi que no siento nada de empatia por ellas, ya si eso cuando la mujer se manifieste en nuestra defensa (que va a ser nunca) me lo replanteo.


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



no tienes ni idea

todas las niñas de barrio están locas por estos que son los malotes de antes

los gitanos y canis que se llevaban a las niñas del barrio yendo de malote,pues estos son los nuevos y como no se llevan a las niñas de 14-16 como si nada

hablo de chavalas de pueblo-barrio obrero,las otras se juntarán con chavales como ellas que estudien-trabajen y tal

yo este año fui a las fallas con un conocido y vimos grupos de chonis de 16-18 hablando como locas de los menas que estaban por ahí y mojando las bragas al hablar con ellos,chonis de barrios y pueblos 

ti lo juro amego


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> no tienes ni idea
> 
> todas las niñas de barrio están locas por estos que son los malotes de antes
> 
> ...



Los moros que yo conozco tienen que inventarse un nombre Español porque sino tienen un rechazo brutal de toda la gente


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1252547
> 
> 
> Se les han quedado las bragas para plantar arroz.



esto es lo que hay con las mujeres

por eso los españolitos mas jóvenes se hacen el pelo mena

y los otros van todo tatuados hasta en la cara xd

pero sobretodo todos yendo de malotes por la vida para gustar a estas zorras

dadle las gracias a las mujeres de lo que hay en la calle


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Los moros que yo conozco tienen que inventarse un nombre Español porque sino tienen un rechazo brutal de toda la gente



yo te hablo de chavales no de gente adulta

los de 30-50 ya es otra cosa


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Tal vez se ponía las botas con ballenatas infollables.
> 
> Yo conozco gente que frecuenta burdeles low cost y dice que eso está lleno de moros y negros de 18-25 años o incluso algunos que aseguran no creen que tengan ni 18 años. También hay españoles autóctonos de esa franja de edad pero en mucho menor porcentaje teniendo en cuenta el porcentaje de población de unos y de otros.
> 
> ...



mientras ellos van con los cachalotes de 40 el blanco español mira porno 

ellos follan pero para mi es peor follarte a eso que mirar porno xd


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo te hablo de chavales no de gente adulta
> 
> los de 30-50 ya es otra cosa



Los moros que yo conozco ( jovenes de unos 20 años ) tienen novias horribles cachalotes y feas


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

alex_alex dijo:


> Bueno un cosa es llevarte rías a l cama y otra llevarte buenas mujeres, yo aquí en Valencia a los moros los veo líandose con lo peor de lo peor, fisicamente suelen ser gordas y si fisicamente no son gordas son taradas mentales, rías que pueden pasar como normales porque no tienen mal aspecto pero después o son drogodependientes, maltratadas, subdesarrolladas, de ambiente familiar con violencia, autoestima baja y 0 amor propio etc y generalmente de menos de 20años que es cuando están más perdidas... Realmente tías que valen la pena yo no veo con moros



los moros se llevan a las chortinas de barrio-pueblo de clase baja

tendrán todas las taras que tu quieras pero son las que están buenas


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! dijo:


> Los moros que yo conozco ( jovenes de unos 20 años ) tienen novias horribles cachalotes y feas



eso es porque no hay tanta tía buena para todos y se conforman con lo que tengan a mano para follar

que no quiere decir que les pongan los tochos cuando puedan


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

Salvo que sean chicas muy educadas la cruda realidad es que a las mujeres lo que más les gusta es este tipo de escoria y por eso lo mejor es que el padre decida con quién se emparejen las hijas, dado que cuando estas están viejas y derroidas (a los 30 para lumpen o antes) y estén hasta los ovarios de su marido muerto de hambre y pobres como ratas, se arrepentirán de su elección.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los moros se llevan a las chortinas de barrio-pueblo de clase baja
> 
> tendrán todas las taras que tu quieras pero son las que están buenas



No te pinches que las hembras con perchas de modelo son todas de pico fino. La gente de mayor nivel social suelen ser más altos, lo tengo estudiado. Al menos en los blancos.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder, eso de "pero van con ballenatas, gñe" es muy de los años 2000. Hoy en día eso es manifiestamente falso, a ver si salís a la calle un poco.
> 
> Y que vaya un africano bien plantado con un pibón español, lo puedo entender. Pero lo que no entiendo y he visto a menudo, es cuando ésta va a lo mejor con un latino más bajo que ella y aparentemente feo (no, no digo un latino del montón ni nada así, no, digo uno por debajo de la media, que lo ves y flipas que vaya con semejante pibón).



Hay latinos que vienen con estudios a España o se los sacan aquí. Yo mismo compartí piso con un mexicano "inginiero".

Juntarse con un negro es garantía de pobreza en un futuro. Esas parejas interraciales son fruto del infantilismo y vaciedad de nuestra sociedad. En pocos años ella acabará gorda y derroida. PERDEDORA DE MIERDA.

A LAS MUJERES LES GUSTA EL DINERO Y MÁS EL QUÉ DIRÁN SUS AMIGAS, DE NADA.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

djvan dijo:


> A mi lo que no me parece ni medio normal es que en este hilo se mezcle el problema de la inmigración ilegal magrebi y la consecuencia en las mujeres.
> 
> Llegados a este punto a cualquier hombre le tiene que sudar los cojones la opinión de las mujeres sobre este tema, a esta gentuza hay que echarla a hostias pero ya y la tía que no esté de acuerdo que coja un burka y se vaya a tomar por culo con ellos.
> 
> Igual cuando vean que el español empieza a reaccionar como un hombre y no admite opiniones ni gilipolleces absurdas ante una situación crítica os dais una sorpresa y su actitud cambia.



Las mujeres no deben tener voz ni voto en cuestiones políticas. Por eso estamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Salvo que sean chicas muy educadas la cruda realidad es que a las mujeres lo que más les gusta es este tipo de escoria y por eso lo mejor es que el padre decida con quién se emparejen las hijas, dado que cuando estas están viejas y derroidas (a los 30 para lumpen o antes) y estén hasta los ovarios de su marido muerto de hambre y pobres como ratas, se arrepentirán de su elección.



a ver si te crees tu que uno con pasta se va con cualquier tía xd

se van con las tops y las demás se buscan uno que sea atractivo y malote aunque sea pobre,como el caso de los moros

si luego le hace hijos y la manda a tomar por culo ya se ocupa el estado de darle paguitas y mientras podrá ir follándose otros moros y negros aunque pese 100kg


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Cuando las tías se den cuenta de la verdadera situación ...dejarán de tontear en tik tok e insta y buscarán tíos fuertes para que las protejan de estos cuerpo escombros ....espero que no sea demasiado tarde para formar familia ya que muchos tíos ya perdieron la esperanza con las féminas.



Creo que les va a estallar en la cara, amijo. Las mujeres son muy estúpidas.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a ver si te crees tu que uno con pasta se va con cualquier tía xd
> 
> se van con las tops y las demás se buscan uno que sea atractivo y malote aunque sea pobre,como el caso de los moros
> 
> si luego le hace hijos y la manda a tomar por culo ya se ocupa el estado de darle paguitas y mientras podrá ir follándose otros moros y negros aunque pese 100kg



Entonces las barriobajeras no están buenas como decías tú. Las que están buenas son las que van con tíos con pasta. JAQUE MATE.


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> No te pinches que las hembras con perchas de modelo son todas de pico fino. La gente de mayor nivel social suelen ser más altos, lo tengo estudiado. Al menos en los blancos.



las buenas fisicamente con 15-18 años que son de barrio-pueblo obrero se van con los malotes

las mas normales o feas de barrio con los españoles betas o panchos-negros si no son altos delgados

de clase media pues con los altos de 1,85-1,90 que no sean feos,tengan formación y buenos trabajos de empresarios-directivos y esas cosas

no sé,yo soy de barrio pobre moronegro y viejos y no voy por zonas de dinero a ver lo que hay,pero supongo que será así


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Entonces las barriobajeras no están buenas como decías tú. Las que están buenas son las que van con tíos con pasta. JAQUE MATE.



las barriobajeras niñas con 16-18 que estén buenas se van con los malotes del momento,antes gitanos y canis ciclaos,ahora menas-panchos pandilleros-tatuados hasta arriba traperos...

estas las barriobajeras

las que están buenas de zonas de clase media se van con los de clase media atractivos como ellas,chicos altos guapos pijitos

todo depende de donde vivas,comunidad con parking-piscina-padel...ahí están las clase media pijitas

o barrio paco rodeado de marrones y viejos,ahí si hay alguna que esté buena se va con el malote de la zona,ciclao-vende droga-gitano-moro-pancho pandillero


----------



## Dr. Oldman (7 Nov 2022)

No querian inclusion? pues toma. Jarabe del GÜENO!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Yo ahí veo una especie de "ritual de cortejo" muy típico de niños de la ESO.
> 
> Ellas se indignan, y cuando los padres les dicen que es una falta de educacion y una cosa muy mala lo que hacen esos chicos, y les ruegan que no se junten con ellos, a ellas les empiezan a a parecer muy interesantes y van raudas detrás.
> 
> ...



Y fin de hilo


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Nov 2022)

pero luego andan detrás de sus rabos


----------



## Pepitoternera (7 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Después todavía hay jilipollas en el foro que dicen que esos cuerpoescombros de mierda follan chortinas españolas cuando desde que tienen 30€ en el bolsillo lo primero que hace es ir al puticlub low cost y si todavía les sobra algo pillan unos porros, lo que da una idea de lo mucho que deben follar sin pagar.



Tú no sabes lo que hablas, con ellos no quieren relaciones serias pero las chortis se cepillan a toda la pandilla moronegruna. Negar la realidad no servirá para nada seguirán rellenando de lefa monate a nuestras mujeres y tú escribiendo gilipolleces.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las barriobajeras niñas con 16-18 que estén buenas se van con los malotes del momento,antes gitanos y canis ciclaos,ahora menas-panchos pandilleros-tatuados hasta arriba traperos...
> 
> estas las barriobajeras
> 
> ...



Buen análisis.


----------



## cobi83 (7 Nov 2022)

Le he dedicado un vídeo a Cristina Fallarás, estoy empezando a fulminar a toda comisaria política del ministerio feminazi


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> esto es lo que hay con las mujeres
> 
> por eso los españolitos mas jóvenes se hacen el pelo mena
> 
> ...



La mujer es un bello y a la vez estúpido animal. Ha de ser pastoreada por una sana sociedad patriarcal.


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> La mujer es un bello y a la vez estúpido animal. Ha de ser pastoreada por una sana sociedad patriarcal.



eso de bello es solo de niñas,tampoco te flipes


----------



## rondo (7 Nov 2022)

A ver si ha suerte y unos menas revientan a palos a xico malo y solidario garcia


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y fin de hilo



Joder, has citado a alguien que tengo en el ignore… qué ha dicho? Por qué fin del hilo?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Joder, has citado a alguien que tengo en el ignore… qué ha dicho? Por qué fin del hilo?



Se casan y naces tu.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Se casan y naces tu.



Qué dices, si yo soy catalán ario !


----------



## djvan (7 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Las mujeres no deben tener voz ni voto en cuestiones políticas. Por eso estamos cuesta abajo y sin frenos.



Yo creo que no es cuestión de que tengan voz y voto, que tengan la voz y el voto que ellas quieran pero el resto no tenemos porque tragar barbaridades.

La gentuza, delincuentes y crimínales que mucha de ella viene de la inmigración ilegal a su casa o a la cárcel según corresponda por la buena o por las malas y si ellas los quieren tener de peluche que se vayan con ellos a la cárcel o a su país.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Nov 2022)

Así es como gritan a las cabras que se aparten en Morolandia.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Nov 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Así es como gritan a las cabras que se aparten en Morolandia.



Es una técnica de seducción infalible..


----------



## Rocker (7 Nov 2022)

Siento deciros que sólo hay 4 locas que se juntan a semejantes sinvergüenzas, como digo, niñatas con falta de neuronas, cualquier tía que se quiera a sí misma no rebaja su raza a juntarse con semejantes "criaturas" (por no llamarles algo peor). Hay poquísimas mujeres que aguanten a los musulmanes y sus costumbres, si alguna se interesa en algún musulmán es porque es rico sino tienen cero interés en ellos, esos borregos no ligan ni pagando, más bien si algún día follan es porque roban o violan a alguna, pero más del 90% de ellos sólo tienen posibilidades con las musulmanas de su barrio.


----------



## CocoVin (7 Nov 2022)

Tiene razón con lo que dice..no le pueden tocar.


----------



## Jotagb (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Genis Vell (7 Nov 2022)

Aquí lo que veo es que la gente proyecta demasiado sus fobias y filias, a cada cual más contradcitoria que si todas a los 16 se han follado a 500 niggas que si solo las desequilibradas se follan a moros, que si solo las gordas están con ellos, que si las viejas, que si las jvoenes de menos de 20... 

Como siempre hay de todo en la viña del Señor y es muy difícil generalizar, depende mucho de la zona, educación, estrato social, gustos personales... 

Lo que sí que es común y se puede generalizar es que la gran mayoría se declara feminista, sin saber lo que es realmente pero es lo que toca, que la gran mayoría se cree los dogmas del feminismo moderno, la brecha salarial, el que queda mucho por hacer... y sobre todo que todas ellas votan casi sin excepción a partidos progres (PP incluido) por lo que lo que abogan por que esta gente esté aquí y que no se les controle, así pues deben ser responsables de sus decisiones y si les pasa algo, Dios no lo quiera, asumir su responsabilidad.


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Siento deciros que sólo hay 4 locas que se juntan a semejantes sinvergüenzas, como digo, niñatas con falta de neuronas, cualquier tía que se quiera a sí misma no rebaja su raza a juntarse con semejantes "criaturas" (por no llamarles algo peor). Hay poquísimas mujeres que aguanten a los musulmanes y sus costumbres, si alguna se interesa en algún musulmán es porque es rico sino tienen cero interés en ellos, esos borregos no ligan ni pagando, más bien si algún día follan es porque roban o violan a alguna, pero más del 90% de ellos sólo tienen posibilidades con las musulmanas de su barrio.



chonis de barrio para follar y normalitas de aspecto o gordas que no son chonis

y como se follan hasta a las cabras pues ahí lo tienes,blanco y en botella amego


----------



## napobalo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Nov 2022)

Clonazepamers, vendría a ser como el Visilleras de Burbucoches pero en la sección de Twitter esquizo-basados, sección a la que yo también pertenezco. Seguid también a un tal RevenKV, es otro genio. Éste último sería como eLPERRO pero nivel incel-misoginia. Solo que él, a diferencia del de Elda, por lo menos ha tocado teta y tiene novia.

Ah y por cierto, razón no le falta, todo Occidente ya está perdido. Los putos monos haciendo el ridículo por las calles y las zorras nativas aplaudiendoles con los labios del coño.


----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Nov 2022)

@xicomalo, mira vuestros niños. Ansiosos por pagar pensiones.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Nov 2022)

saldrá la charo denuncia en la puta tele?.....................................

y una mierda

el "machismo" sólo lo perpetran los feixistas fachas, los SUYOS, nunca


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Nov 2022)

La noche terminó con una de ellas borracha chupándole la polla a un mena en un portal. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Yo creo que no es cuestión de que tengan voz y voto, que tengan la voz y el voto que ellas quieran pero el resto no tenemos porque tragar barbaridades.
> 
> La gentuza, delincuentes y crimínales que mucha de ella viene de *la inmigración ilegal a su casa o a la cárcel según corresponda por la buena o por las malas* y si ellas los quieren tener de peluche que se vayan con ellos a la cárcel o a su país.



a la carcel ?
a las de sus paises no a las nuestras


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (7 Nov 2022)

Les meto una colleja a cada uno que se les pone a todos esos pelospolla el pelo liso...


----------



## Poncho129 (7 Nov 2022)

Son las mismas que te denuncian por cualquier gilipollez y te arruinan la vida, pero que con los menas se achochonan y se meten por el chichi a wonder woman, callan como putas y bajan la cabeza. Ahora que esperen sentadas a que esos hombres blancos a los siempre insultan y desprecian les saquen, como siempre las castañas del fuego.
Todo esto unido a que las mujeres son tan sentimentaloides y estúpidas que siempre han sido favorables a la invasión.
Así que, tal y como yo lo veo, sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Aeneas2 (7 Nov 2022)

Mucho hablar y poco actuar.


----------



## alex17 (7 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, amigo. Y tampoco es que me haga gracia la invasión, pero las cosas son como son. Se follaba españolas de notable para arriba.
> 
> La culpa es de los que les abren la puerta, y de la propaganda pro-canallitas sandniggers sabrosones.
> 
> ...



Gitanas de - de 20 y gordas es lo que yo veo no verás cayetanas ni mujeres prósperas de biblioteca obviamente suelen ser - de 18 de barrios marginales no verás a la salida de la Complutense ningún moro esperando a su chortina ya que al fin al cabo ninguna mujer que merezca la pena estará con un moro.
La que tiene cabeza para pensar no coinciden en los mismos ambientes las gitanas y barriobajeras de padre socialista.


----------



## jorobachov (7 Nov 2022)

Me nutre.


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Esa es la paradoja de lass feministas, aliades que no los quieren para follar por verlos flojos, mientras se follan a los moros que las pegan y tratan como la.mierda, mientras en Twitter van escribiendo que muerte al machista.



no es una paradoja, es una forma de pensar que enloquece: EL FEMINISMO


----------



## djvan (7 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a la carcel ?
> a las de sus paises no a las nuestras



Subcontratadas por supuesto


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Subcontratadas por supuesto



demasiado trabajo 
tiro en la nuca y a la cuneta


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Nov 2022)

Con estos calladitas , ahora que haga eso un blanquito lo vereis hasta en noticias de estados unidos


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las barriobajeras niñas con 16-18 que estén buenas se van con los malotes del momento,antes gitanos y canis ciclaos,ahora menas-panchos pandilleros-tatuados hasta arriba traperos...
> 
> estas las barriobajeras
> 
> ...



asi es


----------



## XRL (7 Nov 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> asi es



por eso de siempre ligan fácil los que su familia tiene tiene el piso en buena zona porque no tiene que hacer nada mas,solo por eso

no hace falta que sea alto-guapo si vive en buena zona(pasta)

aunque no trabaje y trabaje la tía,solo po el piso la tía encantada de la vida

es lo que hay

eso y que las mujeres son todas putas,a mas atractivo mas putas son,por eso mejor pagar por follar a las que cobran que siempre estarán follables y a las demás puerta y si no porno y te ahorras el dinero para otras cosas y no te tocará aguantar a nadie por cojones 

la auténtica saluc


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (7 Nov 2022)

No me parece especialmete grave en comparación con otras hazañas de los morillos, recordemos: agresiones, robos, violaciones... Este especímen no es más que un niñato vacilándoles como un subnormal, pero es propio de su edad y mala educación. Además seguro que esas u otras les habrán dicho insolencias parecidas porque también son altaneras y chulillas.

Como apuntan más arriba, los malotes y burros tienen éxito con esas macacas porque les faltan el respeto, de modo que les dejan claro que no les tienen miedo ni vergüenza. Eso las atrae más que si uno es educado

No hace falta ser un gañán si uno sabe ponerlas en su sitio, el problema es que a todos nos han educado nuestras madres para que seamos bien educados y las tratemos como si fueran diosas. Para cuando queremos darnos cuenta de que eso las repele y las asquea, ya hemos gastado demasiado papel en lloros y pajas


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (7 Nov 2022)

Votasteis Liberalismo económico, welcome refugees e inmigración masiva y eso estáis obteniendo, me nutre ver cómo os matan y cómo violan y despedazan a vuestras hijitas


----------



## ueee3 (7 Nov 2022)

Jajajajajjaja, 20 y tantos que serán 20 y muchos, si no 30 y pocos.

O sea, estás diciendo que los menas se follana las chortinas, pero eh, luego ya cuando han terminado los estudios y tal, ellas no les hacen caso y van a follarte a ti.

Pues ni tan mal para los menas  .¿No decíais que sólo se iban con viejas?

"Eh mena, tú te la tirarás ahora, pero cuando esa tía cumpla los 26, me querrá ahí, que lo he leído en un foro", a lo cual el mena emitiría una sonora carcajada y te diría "toda para ti para entonces si es así, estáte a pan y agua hasta entonces".


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene que hacer el trabajo que los españoles no quieren hacer, enseñar a esas furcias cuál es el sexo que manda.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (8 Dic 2022)

Hijos de puta los de Tuiter punto com. Me han bloqueado la cuenta otra vez. Ojalá y las putas oficinas de Twitter España quemadas.


----------

